# :

## id47186881

.
 ,  . , .   50.,  , 500. ,    __ . 
1)   - ?

 .        " ".
2)  ?

  - ,  ,  . (  ),    (  )  ,       .

+   ,    .
3)  10 .   .       - ,      .    ?       ?     ?
4)   -     ,   -,     ,           ,  -.
  "    ",     .   ?

  -  . ..   ?

5)   , ,   ?  ,   ,  -.   ?   ?
   .
 ?
   ?

6)      ?   ?

----------

